# PORTER CABLE 7116 Omnijig 24



## Vbravo (Mar 1, 2018)

HELP!
I'm considering a PORTER CABLE 7116 Omnijig 24" machine. It has a Half Blind dovetail template, Mini Half Blind dovetail template, Sliding dovetail template and a Finger joint template. The package is missing all of the template guide bushings and router bits. I understand that I should be able to find the router bits. 

Are the *template guide bushings* still available, I'm concerned about this because of the age of the system. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you for your time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome N/A...
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/p...g-dovetail-machine-parts-c-129_1672_1919.html
https://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-42000-9-Piece-Template-Guide/dp/B0000222V1

FWIW.. I had that jig..
couldn't stand it and gave it away...
it has since been re-gifted a half dozen times...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Welcome N/A...
> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/p...g-dovetail-machine-parts-c-129_1672_1919.html
> https://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-42000-9-Piece-Template-Guide/dp/B0000222V1
> 
> ...


Might be the same one you gave away.

the bushings are standard PC type router bushings that fit most routers.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> *Might be the same one you gave away.*
> 
> the bushings are standard PC type router bushings that fit most routers.
> Herb


probably...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

[QUOTE FWIW.. I had that jig..
couldn't stand it and gave it away...
it has since been re-gifted a half dozen times...[/QUOTE]

Finally! Now I know what to do with my PC 4216 Thanks


----------

